# Medical care for existing medical conditions in Cyprus



## chrissie44 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi my name is Chrissie. My husband Kevin and I are looking to move to Cyprus in the next year or two but I have an ongoing medical condition (Crohns Disease) for which I require a 2 hour infusion of INFLIXIMAB every 8 weeks. I would be very grateful if anyone could give me any information on medical care for existing medical conditions and medical care in Cyprus.


----------



## DizzyT (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Guys, I know this is an old post but it is relevant to me. I also am living with Crohns and need B12 every 12 weeks from the doc.:confused2: Can anyone tell me if after my free 2 years of healthcare how easy it will be to register with a doctor? We plan on working for ourselves so I would imagine we would need to pay our own stamp, any idea how much this is?


Thanks for all the info on this site by the way, it has been extremely useful :clap2:


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

DizzyT said:


> Hi Guys, I know this is an old post but it is relevant to me. I also am living with Crohns and need B12 every 12 weeks from the doc.:confused2: Can anyone tell me if after my free 2 years of healthcare how easy it will be to register with a doctor? We plan on working for ourselves so I would imagine we would need to pay our own stamp, any idea how much this is?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info on this site by the way, it has been extremely useful :clap2:


I don't have any direct experience of this, but am aware of a sufferer through a colleague at work who flies back to the UK for treatment regularly. Of course it may be that medical care is adequate here and that this particular person has specific additional requirements to fly back. It would be interesting if the original poster could report back on progress if the relocation went ahead.


----------



## DizzyT (Feb 1, 2010)

kimonas said:


> I don't have any direct experience of this, but am aware of a sufferer through a colleague at work who flies back to the UK for treatment regularly. Of course it may be that medical care is adequate here and that this particular person has specific additional requirements to fly back. It would be interesting if the original poster could report back on progress if the relocation went ahead.


Thanks for the swift reply 

There are so many things to think about before making the move, this is just one. I am sure I will get the answers i need on here though. :clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Dizzy

The amount you pay in social insurance depends on what sort of business you are running.
It is however well worth paying as it entitles you to use the state hospitals etc so you don't have to go to the expense of private insurance, which in your case would not cover you for your existing condition anyway.
Also it will go towards topping up your UK state pension when you retire.
The weird thing though is that part of the contribution is for a holiday fund, which you claim back every June so you can go on holiday
We asked them why we need to pay this as we are self employed and if we want to go on holiday we will pay ourselves anyway. They said, everyone pays it, so you must pay it too.

Veronica


----------



## DizzyT (Feb 1, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hi Dizzy
> 
> The amount you pay in social insurance depends on what sort of business you are running.
> It is however well worth paying as it entitles you to use the state hospitals etc so you don't have to go to the expense of private insurance, which in your case would not cover you for your existing condition anyway.
> ...


How strange! So you actually get the cash back then? Can you give me a ball park figure of the cost of the social insurance? If you were working in a hotel and earning about 800Euros a month?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DizzyT said:


> How strange! So you actually get the cash back then? Can you give me a ball park figure of the cost of the social insurance? If you were working in a hotel and earning about 800Euros a month?


I am afraid I have no idea how much you would pay but on that sort of wage it wont be a lot.
I do hope though that you will be earning more than that or that you have a partner who is on a good wage because you will find it hard to make ends meet on that amount of money.

Veronica


----------



## DizzyT (Feb 1, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I am afraid I have no idea how much you would pay but on that sort of wage it wont be a lot.
> I do hope though that you will be earning more than that or that you have a partner who is on a good wage because you will find it hard to make ends meet on that amount of money.
> 
> Veronica


We will, we have our own online business that runs itself, so leaving us to take up part time jobs if we need to.  Our only concern really is healthcare. I know I can get some of the drugs I need over there as I managed to purchase them whilst we were on holiday last year, but it the regular injections that is worrying me.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DizzyT said:


> We will, we have our own online business that runs itself, so leaving us to take up part time jobs if we need to.  Our only concern really is healthcare. I know I can get some of the drugs I need over there as I managed to purchase them whilst we were on holiday last year, but it the regular injections that is worrying me.


If you have any sort of business even if it is online you need to declare it as you will still need to pay tax on earnings and of course, social insurance. 
The Cyprus government are getting very strict about all earnings being declared and in fact the VAT office and social insurance come down very hard on anyone who does not do everything by the book.
The Good thing is that your tax liabilites are far lower here than in the UK so by deregistering for tax in Uk and registering here you will be much better off.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

DizzyT said:


> We will, we have our own online business that runs itself, so leaving us to take up part time jobs if we need to.  Our only concern really is healthcare. I know I can get some of the drugs I need over there as I managed to purchase them whilst we were on holiday last year, but it the regular injections that is worrying me.


You should be aware that, if your business derives income from the UK, the UK Inland revenue may insist that you continue to pay tax on the profits in the UK even if you are resident in Cyprus. I know of someone in this situation.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow it sounds alot like the UK lol

Taxman vatman lol


----------

